# Browning leaves



## jblasto (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok, heh... So one of my plants has a few browning leaves. I have since corrected a ph problem. I'm wondering if there is any hope that the plant will restore to green or once it starts going brown is it a lost cause? Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Just like house plants, some times a plant will die back a bit while establishing a root system, then take off. Other times it may lack ferts.


----------



## Dilligaf_1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Jb, I'm new here to FF, and you are my very first reply, so here it goes. There are many causes for yellowing or browning leaves on aquarium plants. Not enough light, too much light, poor water quality, improper or not enough ferts.....the list goes on. Just as the other replier stated, sometimes plants will die back a bit as they establish new roots. you did mention that you had a PH issue in the tank...did you correct it with buffers, sometimes these buffers are not completley dissolved when you add them to the tank, and particals will settle on the leaves, this might actually burn them causing browning. in any event, you want to remove the browning leaves because the plant will expend much energy to try and repair those leaves, when it could be using this energy for new growth.


----------



## jblasto (Jan 4, 2013)

Well both of your replies are helpful and give me hope that the plants might pull through so thank you. 

I used crushed oyster shell to buffer and it seems to be a nice smooth transition after a weekend of twice daily water changes trying to combat the water ph dropping. All seems to have stabilized with the crushed oyster shell. 

Thanks again for the notes of helpful advice.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

